# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Canberra house renovation

## Greentiger

We are considering buying a 1970's house in Canberra that needs a complete makeover; new kitchen, bathrooms, painting (lots of peeling wallpaper to remove!), windows, roof repointing, carpets, heating, insulation... the whole lot. My question is, will we have trouble getting tradies to do the work, given how busy the house building and renovation industry is at the moment? We don't have time or skills to do much ourselves.

----------

